# Denon popcorn time flac playback



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a new a300 and a Denon 2809 receiver. Unfortunately they don't play well together with 24/96 and 192 flacs. These are down loads from hdtracks so I know they are good and I have ruled out network issues by playing them straight from USB. Sybas is stating they believe it to be a handshake problem with the way the Denon looks for drm first and since apparently the denon's protocols are not public they have no way of addressing the issue. Does anyone have a good solution for say converting these flacs to another lossless format that the Denon might have better luck playing? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I could not find any other lossless formats that your receiver can handle. It look slike it's lossy formats are limited to WMV, MP3 or AAC.
AAC is probably the best of the lossy formats and the only suggestion I can make is to try a FLAC to AAC converter and see how they sound to you.


----------



## veger69 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I down sampled the 96khz to 48 and that seemed to do the trick


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That should still give you reasonable quality.


----------

